# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  Пять вечеров (Cinque sere) – Sottotitoli et alia...

## Vbar

Sto rivedendo la traduzione dei sottotitoli di questo bellissimo film di Михалков. Sono arrivato all’ultima parte (_Quinta sera_). E ho trovato alcuni (molti?) errori. 
Ho cercato di correggerli ed ecco la nuova versione di alcuni dialoghi. A dire il vero qui parla quasi sempre Zoia. 
Вафли. Характеристика. Качество. Сортность. _I wafer. Generalità. Tipologie e varietà._ 
Так, значит, вафли...
Вафли - это пластинки с ячеистой, пористой поверхностью.
Им свойственен свойственный им запах.
Ой, нет. У них свойственный им запах.  _Allora, vediamo un po', i wafer...
I wafer sono...sono dei dischi con una superficie porosa a nido d’ape.
Il profumo  caratteristico, che li caratterizza... /Sono caratterizzati da un profumo caratteristico.
No... Essi hanno un profumo caratteristico._ 
01:01:36,520 --> 01:01:38,192
Вот не ожидала. _Oh, non me lo aspettavo. (Ecco, non mi aspettavo di vederla)_ 
01:01:39,720 --> 01:01:42,757
Ну, как приняла знакомая?
Надеюсь, не обидела? _Allora come è stato accolto dalla sua conoscente? (Zoia chiede come Tamara ha accolto Sasha)
Spero che non l’abbia offeso. (Spero che Tamara non abbia offeso lei=Sasha).
Oppure: L’ha forse offeso?_ 
01:01:43,560 --> 01:01:46,518
Да что это у Вас? Меланхолия? _Ma che cos’ha? Malinconico?_ 
01:01:47,120 --> 01:01:49,873
В наше время Вы должны быть оптимистом. _Dovrebbe essere sempre ottimista. (~ Ai giorni nostri lei dovrebbe essere ottimista)_ 
01:01:50,760 --> 01:01:55,231
Берите от жизни все. _Prenda tutto dalla vita._ 
Sasha risponde:
Все, Зоинька, взял. Ничего не осталось. _Cara Zoya, l'ho già fatto. Non resta più niente (da prendere).
Cara Zoya, ho già preso tutto. Non resta più niente._
(continua....) 
Vorrei ancora aggiungere che, cercando informazioni sul fenomeno sociale chiamato “komunalka”, ho trovato questo sito:  http://kommunalka.colgate.edu/ 
A me sembra interessante  e realizzato molto bene. Nella sezione film  ci sono tre brevi spezzoni di “Cinque sere” con i dialoghi in Russo e Inglese. 
Magari fossero  più lunghi...

----------


## Оля

Oh, vedo che i sottotitoli sono stati un po' diversi, indeed....   ::   
Beh!  _Il profumo  caratteristico, che li caratterizza... vs. Sono caratterizzati da un profumo caratteristico._
Non so quale suona più buffo, allora decidi tu cosa scieglere.  ::  (Forse la seconda è meglio?....)  _Essi hanno un profumo caratteristico._
Mi sembra che in italiano questa frase suona bene. Ma in russo "у них свойственный им запах" suona goffo, quasi come la frase precedente. Per questo la prima variante "Essi hanno un profumo... che è caratteristico" mi sembra meglio. 
Il resto più tardi...

----------


## Vbar

> Oh, vedo che i sottotitoli sono __ un po' diversi, indeed....

 Sì, sono un po’ diversi. Ho fatto qualche correzione…
Alcune frasi erano completamente sbagliate: facevo parlare Sasha invece di Zoia e viceversa.   ::     

> _Il profumo  caratteristico, che li caratterizza... vs. Sono caratterizzati da un profumo caratteristico._
> Non so quale suona più buffo, allora decidi tu cosa scieglere (*scegliere*).  (Forse la seconda è meglio?....)

 Sì, la seconda è sicuramente più buffa.   

> _Essi hanno un profumo caratteristico._
> Mi sembra che in italiano questa frase suoni (è meglio il congiuntivo)bene. Ma in russo "у них свойственный им запах" suona goffo, quasi come la frase precedente. Per questo la prima variante "Essi hanno un profumo... che è caratteristico" mi sembra meglio.

 D’accordo, "_Essi hanno un profumo... che è caratteristico_" è una affermazione piuttosto “strana” e buffa. 
Potrebbe andare bene anche per i... meloni di Vera e Platon.  ::  
E subito dopo Zoia, tutta soddisfatta, sposta una pallina del suo pallottoliere.
Secondo me, non passerà l’esame...

----------


## Оля

> Надеюсь, не обидела? _Spero che non l’abbia offeso. (Spero che Tamara non abbia offeso lei=Sasha).
> Oppure: L’ha forse offeso?_

 I'm still undecided about this one...
In sostanza la frase "Надеюсь, не обидела?" significa solo "Spero che l'abbia accolto bene" e non per niente qualcos'altro. Non "L'ha forse offeso?" E non vuol dire niente di qualsiasi _offesa_.   

> _Cara Zoya, l'ho già fatto. Non resta più niente (da prendere).
> Cara Zoya, ho già preso tutto. Non resta più niente._

 La seconda variante è meglio. Solo in russo è il passato: не осталось. Forse "non è rimasto niente"?..

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Надеюсь, не обидела? _Spero che non l’abbia offeso. (Spero che Tamara non abbia offeso lei=Sasha).
> Oppure: L’ha forse offeso?_   I'm still undecided about this one...
> In sostanza la frase "Надеюсь, не обидела?" significa solo "Spero che l'abbia accolto bene" e non per niente qualcos'altro (e assolutamente nient’altro). Non "L'ha forse offeso?" E non vuol dire niente di qualsiasi _offesa_.

 E allora scriverò “_Spero che l'abbia accolto bene_”, che suona anche molto bene.  

> [quote:3j2i9xmc]_Cara Zoya, l'ho già fatto. Non resta più niente (da prendere).
> Cara Zoya, ho già preso tutto. Non resta più niente._

 La seconda variante è meglio. Solo che in russo è al passato: не осталось. Forse "non è rimasto niente"?..[/quote:3j2i9xmc]
Sì, va bene anche con il tempo passato: _Cara Zoya, ho già preso tutto. Non è rimasto niente_. 
Potresti dare un’occhiata anche a questi?   ::  
01:02:34,880 --> 01:02:37,678
Да ну, какая там жена? Так, одна *печать осталась.* _Ma che moglie! E' rimasto solo un timbro (sul passaporto?)._ --- Questo, non l’ho proprio capito. 
01:02:54,720 --> 01:02:57,473
Ладно Вам прибедняться.
Противно слушать. _Basta con questi discorsi da poveraccio. (Bene, (non)faccia il modesto/(non) pianga miseria).
Mi sono schifata di ascoltare._ 
01:02:57,960 --> 01:03:00,349 *Шофер*, да еще на севере! _Autista, e addirittura al Nord!_  ----- Autista di autobus o autocorriera (автобус, рейсовый автобус /междугородний автобус). 
Cioè, Sasha è шофёр междугородних автобусов, cioè _autista di  long-distance buses _ nel profondo nord ?
Di questo sono abbastanza sicuro anche perché  verso la fine Sasha dice: 
01:30:19,040 --> 01:30:22,715
Вот я качу по снежной дороге, и солнце! И я песни пою!
А через 700 километров меня ждут люди.
И я им вот так вот нужен. И я к ним доеду.  _Guido per strade coperte di neve, o sotto il sole, e canto.
E 700 km più avanti mi aspetta la gente /c’è gente che mi aspetta
E mi sento utile, ecco, quando arrivo da loro._ 
Nella prima versione avevo “deciso” che Sasha era “macchinista” ~ ferroviere. 
Poi, su quel sito italiano di cui ti parlavo, ho letto che Sasha è un camionista. E questo mi ha stupito molto... _Camionista_ è chi trasporta _merci_ non _persone_. Così ho controllato meglio  e mi sono corretto. 
Ho scritto una e-mail all’autore della recensione e ho chiesto se ha visto il film con o senza sottotitoli. E se può dirmi in quale lingua erano i sottotitoli. 
Non ho ancora ricevuto risposta e penso che non la riceverò mai. Sai, a Roma hanno sempre molto da fare...  ::

----------


## Оля

> 01:02:34,880 --> 01:02:37,678
> Да ну, какая там жена? Так, одна *печать осталась.* _Ma che moglie! E' rimasto solo un timbro (sul passaporto?)._ --- Questo, non l’ho proprio capito.

 _Così, è rimasto solo un timbro sul passaporto..._   

> 01:02:54,720 --> 01:02:57,473
> Ладно Вам прибедняться.
> Противно слушать. _Basta con questi discorsi da poveraccio. (Bene, (non)faccia il modesto/(non) pianga miseria).
> Mi sono schifata di ascoltare._

 Va bene.   

> 01:02:57,960 --> 01:03:00,349 *Шофер*, да еще на севере! _Autista, e addirittura al Nord!_  ----- Autista di autobus o autocorriera (автобус, рейсовый автобус /междугородний автобус). 
> Cioè, Sasha è шофёр междугородних автобусов, cioè _autista di  long-distance buses _ nel profondo nord ?
> Di questo sono abbastanza sicuro anche perché  verso la fine Sasha dice: 
> 01:30:19,040 --> 01:30:22,715
> Вот я качу по снежной дороге, и солнце! И я песни пою!
> А через 700 километров меня ждут люди.
> И я им вот так вот нужен. И я к ним доеду.  _Guido per strade coperte di neve, o sotto il sole, e canto. "И солнце" = e il sole luce (non "o")
> E 700 km più avanti mi aspetta la gente /c’è gente che mi aspetta
> E mi sento utile, ecco, quando arrivo da loro. "Я им вот так нужен" = я им очень нужен
> ...

 E' assolutamente evidente che Sasha è _дальнобойщик_. Lui trasporta carichi. Ma pensa un po', come potrebbe cantare se trasportasse persone?   ::  I passeggeri penserebbero che il conducente fosse pazzo.   ::   
Hai tralasciato certe battute... Anche loro.... _are to be corrected_. (?)   

> 647
> 01:01:56,596 --> 01:01:59,180
> Oh mio caro!
> Madama, lo ha forse cacciato?

 _Ma è possibile che la madama l'abbia cacciato?_   

> 648
> 01:01:59,580 --> 01:02:01,496
> Sì, mi ha cacciato. 
> 649
> 01:02:01,713 --> 01:02:06,146
> Senti, senti... interessante. 
> 650
> 01:02:06,412 --> 01:02:07,962
> Si sieda. 
> ...

 Non capisco bene "il racconto" (perché uno?)... Forse: adoro _sentire(?) ascoltare(?)_ delle separazioni. ?
Forse: mi piace tantissimo ascoltare delle separazioni?..   

> 652
> 01:02:22,496 --> 01:02:24,313 Capisci, Zoia...
> Sai, ho detto un sacco di sciocchezze...

 "Наплести" qui non significa _dire un sacco di sciocchezze_. Qui significa "много *наврать*". Forse: _scodellare / infilare un sacco di bugie_?..  ::    

> 653
> 01:02:24,663 --> 01:02:29,613
> A proposito di che cosa? Che sei celibe?
> Tutti mentono su questo argomento. 
> 654
> 01:02:30,662 --> 01:02:33,396
> Nessuno ci crede.
> Ma tu sei sposato, no? Ma sei davvero sposato, o cosa? (Zoia herself is a bit surprised)

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  01:02:34,880 --> 01:02:37,678
> Да ну, какая там жена? Так, одна *печать осталась.* _Ma che moglie! E' rimasto solo un timbro (sul passaporto?)._ --- Questo, non l’ho proprio capito.   _Così, è rimasto solo un timbro sul passaporto..._

 Va bene... dal punto di vista grammaticale. 
Dal punto di vista semantico, interpreto così: _Prima avevo anche una moglie, adesso mi è rimasto solo un ricordo di quel matrimonio (un timbro sul passaporto)._ Так и  получается или не получается?   

> [quote:2viynyl4]01:02:57,960 --> 01:03:00,349 *Шофер*, да еще на севере! _Autista, e addirittura al Nord!_  ----- Autista di autobus o autocorriera (автобус, рейсовый автобус /междугородний автобус). 
> Cioè, Sasha è шофёр междугородних автобусов, cioè _autista di  long-distance buses _ nel profondo nord ?
> Di questo sono abbastanza sicuro anche perché  verso la fine Sasha dice: 
> 01:30:19,040 --> 01:30:22,715
> Вот я качу по снежной дороге, и солнце! И я песни пою!
> А через 700 километров меня ждут люди.
> И я им вот так вот нужен. И я к ним доеду.  _Guido per strade coperte di neve, o sotto il sole, e canto. "И солнце" = e il sole luce (splende) (non "o")
> E 700 km più avanti mi aspetta la gente /c’è gente che mi aspetta
> E mi sento utile, ecco, quando arrivo da loro. "Я им вот так нужен" = я им очень нужен
> ...

 E' assolutamente evidente che Sasha è _дальнобойщик_. Lui trasporta carichi. Ma pensa un po', come potrebbe cantare se trasportasse persone?   ::  I passeggeri penserebbero che il conducente fosse pazzo.   ::  [/quote:2viynyl4]
Se cantasse “O sole mio” o “Jamaica” come Robertino, i passeggeri avrebbero paura ma forse Sasha canta canzoni come “_Губы окаянные, думы потаенные, ой!”..._ senza chitarra, naturalmente.
In ogni caso, di fronte al tuo “E' assolutamente evidente...”   ::  non posso dire niente.
Volevo chiederti come mai Zoia dice solo “_шофёр_” e non, per esempio, “_шофёр грузовика_”, ma non lo faccio... tu risponderesti che è “assolutamente evidente” che lei intendeva “_дальнобойщик_”. E io, appunto, non potrei dire alcunché (~niente).
Mi piaceva pensare che Sasha fosse un ferroviere o almeno un autista, invece... 
01:02:57,960 --> 01:03:00,349 _Camionista, e addirittura al Nord!_ 
01:30:19,040 --> 01:30:22,715 _Guido per strade coperte di neve e il sole splende, e canto. 
E 700 km più avanti c’è gente che mi aspetta
E mi sento molto utile, ecco! E io andrò da loro._    

> Hai tralasciato certe battute... Anche loro.... _are to be corrected_. (?)

 Yes, please   ::     

> [quote:2viynyl4]647
> 01:01:56,596 --> 01:01:59,180
> Oh mio caro!
> Madama, lo ha forse cacciato?

 _Ma è possibile che la madama l'abbia cacciato?_[/quote:2viynyl4]
Va bene   

> [quote:2viynyl4]651
> 01:02:11,379 --> 01:02:17,796
> Racconti della separazione. Racconti della *vostra* separazione.
> Adoro il racconto delle separazioni.

 Non capisco bene "il racconto" (perché uno?)... Forse: adoro _sentire(?) ascoltare(?)_ delle separazioni. ?
Forse: mi piace tantissimo ascoltare delle separazioni?..[/quote:2viynyl4]
Perché “il *racconto* di n separazioni” = “n *racconti*”...
Ma va bene anche: “adoro sentir parlare/sentire raccontare di separazioni.
Metterò: _Adoro sentir parlare di separazioni._   

> [quote:2viynyl4]652
> 01:02:22,496 --> 01:02:24,313 Capisci, Zoia...
> Sai, ho detto un sacco di sciocchezze...

 "Наплести" qui non significa _dire un sacco di sciocchezze_. Qui significa "много *наврать*". Forse: _scodellare / infilare un sacco di bugie_?..  :: [/quote:2viynyl4]
Sì, si può dire “scodellare/infilare (una dopo l’altra) un sacco di bugie, un po’ come faceva Pinocchio (Burattino).  ::  
Preferisco: _Capisci, Zoia, ho raccontato un sacco di frottole..._   

> 654
> 01:02:30,662 --> 01:02:33,396
> Nessuno ci crede.
> Ma tu sei sposato, no? Ma sei davvero sposato, o cosa? (Zoia herself is a bit surprised)

 Allora: _Ma tu sei davvero sposato, o no?_
E Sasha risponde:
01:02:34,880 --> 01:02:37,678 _Ma che moglie!
Così, è rimasto solo un timbro sul passaporto..._ 
----
Continuo con una dozzina di sottotitoli... Spero che non ci siano troppi errori.  ::   
01:03:00,680 --> 01:03:05,276
Это ж Вам одних денег столько отваливают. Представляю! _Le daranno un sacco di soldi, immagino!_ 
01:03:06,480 --> 01:03:09,472
Да, повезло бабе, ничего не скажешь. _Eh sì, (questa) donna (è molto) fortunata. Non dire niente._
Qui non capisco a quale donna si riferisce Zoia. Tamara “ha cacciato” Sasha (anche non è completamente vero). 
La moglie di Sasha è solo un timbro e Zoia è stata solo un’avventura di qualche giorno. 
01:03:11,120 --> 01:03:13,236
Нет, Зоинька, тут никому не повезло. _No, Zoinka, qui nessuno è fortunato._ 
01:03:14,480 --> 01:03:18,268
Во дает! Он же меня бросает - я ж его должна утешать. _Ma guarda un po'! Lui mi lascia e io devo consolarlo._ 
01:03:18,520 --> 01:03:20,715
Хорош гусь! Ничего не скажешь. _Davvero un bel tipo! Non dire più niente._ 
01:03:20,920 --> 01:03:25,198
У меня экзамен завтра, 68 билетов, один другого сложней. _Domani ho un esame, 68 domande, una più difficile dell'altra._ 
01:03:26,120 --> 01:03:27,917
А я на восьмом застряла, и то не переживаю. _Mi sono bloccata sull'ottava. Ma non mi preoccupo._ 
01:03:28,680 --> 01:03:32,878
А Вы? Стыдно. Молодой мужчина - у Вас все впереди. _Ma lei? E' vergognoso! Un uomo giovane, con un grande futuro...(~_ davanti a lei c’è tutto). 
01:03:34,160 --> 01:03:38,119
У меня в 17 лет было все впереди - и сейчас у меня все впереди. _A 17 anni avevo un futuro e anche adesso ho tutto davanti._ 
01:03:45,080 --> 01:03:47,036
Вам ли жаловаться?  _E si lamenta?_ 
01:03:47,280 --> 01:03:51,193
Столько Вы всего насмотрелись в жизни.
Не хуже Максима Горького. _Lei ha visto molte cose in vita sua.
Non meno di Massimo Gorki._ 
01:03:51,920 --> 01:03:57,552
- Максим Горький 30 томов написал.
- Ну, не у всех одинаковые способности. _- Massimo Gorki scrisse 30 libri.
- Non tutti hanno le stesse capacità._

----------


## Оля

> _Così, è rimasto solo un timbro sul passaporto..._   Va bene... dal punto di vista grammaticale. 
> Dal punto di vista semantico, interpreto così: _Prima avevo anche una moglie, adesso mi è rimasto solo un ricordo di quel matrimonio (un timbro sul passaporto)._ Так и  получается или не получается?

 Ma da voi non mettono un timbro sul passaporto quando la gente si sposa?  :: 
Sì, l'hai capito giusto. Sasha intende che si è separato da sua moglie da tanto, ma non ha messo in regola il divorzio. O forse mettono un timbro anche quando la gente divorzia, non lo so. Allora è un uomo divorziato, libero e giovane.   ::     

> In ogni caso, di fronte al tuo “E' assolutamente evidente...”   non posso dire niente.

 Sai, è evidente perché sappiamo che lui lavora *al Nord*. Forse non hai una buona idea di che cosa è il russo "Nord"  :: 
Sono parti duri, con la infrastuttura scarsamente progredita (perfino oggi), dove le parole "autobus di passeggeri" spesso possono suonare buffo.  ::  (E anche "treno di passeggeri"). Certo che "il Nord" è grande. Ma in generale... Se la gente dice "al Nord" (which sounds like "_somewhere_ in the north", doesn't it?), proprio intende quel Nord che l'ho descritto. 
Do you remember, by the way, the line: _- Да вы что, она к вам 7000 километров на поезде отмотала, да два часа на самолете летела, да сутки в грузовике тряслась!_ ?
Not in an autobus or a car.  ::  That means Vera went in a "macchina di passaggio" (?). In russo - _на попутной машине_.   

> Volevo chiederti come mai Zoia dice solo “_шофёр_” e non, per esempio, “_шофёр грузовика_”, ma non lo faccio... tu risponderesti che è “assolutamente evidente” che lei intendeva “_дальнобойщик_”. E io, appunto, non potrei dire alcunché (~niente).

 "Шофёр грузовика" suonerebbe innaturale e strano. La parola "*шофёр*" non significa quello chi guida un'autobus o un'automobile. Significa semplicemente un uomo che sta al volante. Direi perfino che per quello chi guida un autobus andrebbe molto di più meglio la parola "*водитель*". E forse lo stesso anche per un'automobile.   

> Mi piaceva pensare che Sasha fosse un ferroviere o almeno un autista, invece...

 Ma perché?   ::  Se è дальнобойщик, viaggia _da solo_ e sempre è _libero_ (nel senso che non deve eseguire nessun ordine, concordare niente con colleghi, può fermarsi dove vuole, ecc, ecc). Come diciamo in russo, "сам себе хозяин". Io proprio l'immagino _da solo_.   

> 01:02:57,960 --> 01:03:00,349 _Camionista, e addirittura al Nord!_ Si può dire "_e per di più al Nord!_" ? 
> 01:30:19,040 --> 01:30:22,715 _Guido per strade coperte di neve e il sole splende, e canto. Metterei: Guido per strade coperte di neve e il sole splende! E io canto!
> E 700 km più avanti c’è gente che mi aspetta. E mi sento molto utile, ecco! E io andrò da loro. Actually... The more precise translation would be "And they need me!"_

  

> [quote:2v036bry]Hai tralasciato certe battute... Anche loro.... _are to be corrected_. (?)

 Yes, please   ::  [/quote:2v036bry]
I was just asking how to say that in Italian...   ::  And didn't know if it's correct in English, either. 
...To be continued.

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar      _Così, è rimasto solo un timbro sul passaporto..._   Va bene... dal punto di vista grammaticale. 
> Dal punto di vista semantico, interpreto così: _Prima avevo anche una moglie, adesso mi è rimasto solo un ricordo di quel matrimonio (un timbro sul passaporto)._ Так и  получается или не получается?   Ma da voi non mettono un timbro sul passaporto quando la gente si sposa?

 No, in Italia la gente può sposarsi anche senza passaporto.   ::  
Negli anni 50-60 (gli anni in cui si svolge l’azione del film), il passaporto serviva per andare all’estero. 
Io ho sempre girato per l’Europa con la semplice “Carta di Identità” ~ documento di riconoscimento personale per atti/affari amministrativi.   

> Sì, l'hai capito giusto. Sasha intende che si è separato da sua moglie da tanto, ma non ha messo in regola il divorzio. O forse mettono un timbro anche quando la gente divorzia, non lo so. Allora è un uomo divorziato, libero e giovane.

 Bene, finalmente _l’ho capito giusto_! Però quanti timbri mettete in Russia!   ::    

> [quote:31h95ioq]In ogni caso, di fronte al tuo “E' assolutamente evidente...”   non posso dire niente.

 Sai, è evidente perché sappiamo che lui lavora *al Nord*. Forse non hai una buona idea di che cosa è il russo "Nord"  ::  (il "Nord" russo)
Sono regioni dure (aspre, difficili), con ( le ) infrastutture scarsamente progredite (perfino oggi), dove le parole "autobus per passeggeri" spesso possono suonare buffo.  ::  (E anche "treno (per)  passeggeri"). Certo che "il Nord" è grande. Ma in generale... Se la gente dice "al Nord" (which sounds like "_somewhere_ in the north", doesn't it?), proprio intende quel Nord che _ ho descritto.[/quote:31h95ioq]
Sì, l’espressione “A Nord/al Nord” può significare “da qualche parte verso nord/nel nord di...”, e posso solo immaginare, con qualche difficoltà, che cosa può essere il “Nord” russo. Anche se, ogni tanto, “viaggio” in Siberia e in tutta la Russia con Google Earth...   ::    

> Do you remember, by the way, the line: _- Да вы что, она к вам 7000 километров на поезде отмотала, да два часа на самолете летела, да сутки в грузовике тряслась!_ ?
> Not in an autobus or a car.  That means Vera went in a "macchina di passaggio" (?). In russo - _на попутной машине_.

 Sì, hai ragione. Non mi è venuto in mente il viaggio a Nord di Vera. _Macchina di passaggio_ è una macchina che va nella mia direzione... una specie "autostop". C'è uno "chauffeur" gentile che offre un passaggio.   

> [quote:31h95ioq]Volevo chiederti come mai Zoia dice solo “_шофёр_” e non, per esempio, “_шофёр грузовика_”, ma non lo faccio... tu risponderesti che è “assolutamente evidente” che lei intendeva “_дальнобойщик_”. E io, appunto, non potrei dire alcunché (~niente).

 "Шофёр грузовика" suonerebbe innaturale e strano. La parola "*шофёр*" non significa quello che guida un_ autobus o un'automobile. Significa semplicemente un uomo che sta al volante. Direi perfino che per quello che guida un autobus (qui hai scritto giusto, senza apostrofo) andrebbe molto __  meglio la parola "*водитель*". E forse lo stesso anche per un'automobile.   

> Mi piaceva pensare che Sasha fosse un ferroviere o almeno un autista, invece...

 Ma perché?   ::  Se è дальнобойщик, viaggia _da solo_ e sempre è _libero_ (nel senso che non deve eseguire nessun ordine, concordare niente con colleghi, può fermarsi dove vuole, ecc, ecc). Come diciamo in russo, "сам себе хозяин". Io proprio l'immagino _da solo_.[/quote:31h95ioq]
“ ~ Padrone di se stesso”...sì, detto così, Sasha ha ragione di essere felice e cantare lungo le strade del profondo Nord. 
Adesso capisco meglio perché dice “_я свободный, веселый и счастливый человек_”.   

> [quote:31h95ioq]01:02:57,960 --> 01:03:00,349 _Camionista, e addirittura al Nord!_ Si può dire "_e per di più al Nord!_" ? OK01:30:19,040 --> 01:30:22,715 _Guido per strade coperte di neve e il sole splende, e canto. Metterei: Guido per strade coperte di neve e il sole splende! E io canto! OKE 700 km più avanti c’è gente che mi aspetta. E mi sento molto utile, ecco! E io andrò da loro. Actually... A more precise translation would be "And they need me!"_

 [/quote:31h95ioq]
E allora scriviamo: _Ed essi hanno bisogno di me! E io andrò da loro._  

> [quote:31h95ioq][quote:31h95ioq]Hai tralasciato certe battute... Anche loro.... _are to be corrected_. (?)

 Yes, please   ::  [/quote:31h95ioq]
I was just asking how to say that in Italian...   ::  And didn't know if it's correct in English, either.[/quote:31h95ioq]
Ah, scusa… 
Allora: “_Anche queste devono essere corrette”/”Bisognerebbe correggere anche queste_”.
Direi che in Inglese è corretto: “are to be corrected” ~”must be corrected”~ “need to be corrected”.

----------


## Оля

> 643
> 01:01:43,864 --> 01:01:46,531
> Cosa c'è?  Malinconico?
> O
> Ma che cos’ha? Malinconico?

 Perché "malinconico" e non "malinconia"?   

> 644
> 01:01:46,898 --> 01:01:49,681
> Dovrebbe essere sempre ottimista.
> O
> Ai giorni nostri lei dovrebbe essere ottimista.

 La seconda variante suona bene? Allora sceglierei questa.   

> 652
> 01:02:22,496 --> 01:02:24,313
> Capisci, Zoia...
> Ho raccontato un sacco di frottole.

 1. Si può aggiungere "a lei"? O dire "Le ho..." ?
2. *Наплёл* suona molto colloquiale e con certa... mancanza di rispetto nei confronti di sè. Mi sembra che *raccontato* suoni... troppo neutrale?   

> 654
> 01:02:30,862 --> 01:02:33,396
> Ma tu sei sposato, no?
> Ma tu sei davvero sposato, o no?

 Non so perché, ma non mi piace questo "*o no*"... Forse mi sbaglio, ma mi sembra che corrisponda a "*aren't you?*" in inglese. But the variant "You're married, *aren't you?*" doesn't have that intonation which Zoia's question means. The variant "You're married, *are you?*" would be better. Another English variants: _Do you mean you're married, eh?..
So you are married, eh?
So you are married? Really?
Do you really mean you're married?.._   

> 655
> 01:02:34,246 --> 01:02:37,529
> Ma che moglie!
> Così, è rimasto solo un timbro sul passaporto...

 A proposito, voi dite "*sul* passaporto"? Noi diciamo "*nel* passaporto".   

> 656
> 01:02:40,646 --> 01:02:44,079
> No, questa volta
> ho veramente esagerato.

 In russo Sasha dice "_Нет, я там посолиднее соорудил декорацию_". Si può dire in italiano qualcosa un po' più vicino all'originale?  ::    

> 657
> 01:02:49,946 --> 01:02:54,146
> Va bene, non sono l'ingegnere
> capo dell'Unione Sovietica. E allora?

 Si può dire "_l'ingegnere principale dell'Unione Sovietica_" ?
Cioè "the most main/important engineer of the (whole) USSR" (quello che intende Sasha). O "capo" va meglio?   

> 661
> 01:03:05,947 --> 01:03:09,264
> Eh sì, questa donna deve 
> essere molto fortunata. 
> Eh sì, (questa) donna (è molto) fortunata. Non dire niente. 
> Qui non capisco a quale donna si riferisce Zoia. Tamara “ha cacciato” Sasha (anche non è completamente vero). 
> La moglie di Sasha è solo un timbro e Zoia è stata solo un’avventura di qualche giorno.

 Riferisce a Tamara.
It's not about "ha cacciato" o "non ha cacciato" here.  ::  Ieri l'ha cacciato, e domani lo chiamerà.  ::  (almeno è quello che Zoia pensa). E poi, cacciato o non cacciato, Sasha l'ama (è, di nuovo, quello che pensa Zoia). E allora, se un uomo così invidiabile - simpatico e ricco – ama una donna, questa donna proprio deve essere fortunata.  ::    

> 662
> 01:03:10,597 --> 01:03:13,180
> No, [s:3t2m1bgp]Zoinka[/s:3t2m1bgp], qui nessuno è fortunato.

 Zoia   

> 663
> 01:03:14,013 --> 01:03:18,280
> Ma guarda un po'! Lui mi lascia 
> e io devo consolarlo.

 Come suona: _...e sono io chi devo consolarlo!_   

> 665
> 01:03:20,704 --> 01:03:25,050
> Domani ho un esame,
> 68 domande, una più difficile dell'altra.

 _"У меня вон экзамены завтра..."_
Zoia vuol dire: Take myself, for example. I have troulbles, too (maybe even bigger than yours).
Allora forse: _Ecco prendimi / Guardami ?... Domani ho un esame..._   

> 666
> 01:03:25,663 --> 01:03:28,113
> Mi sono bloccata sull'ottava.
> Ma non mi preoccupo.

 _"Я и то не переживаю"_
Questo "и то" significa "perfino in tal situazione come mia, una persona (io) può non preoccuparsi". Cioè "*Even* with *my* troubles (which are bigger than yours), I'm not crestfallen!"
"Non sono/sto in pena" non va meglio?..   

> 667
> 01:03:28,297 --> 01:03:30,013
> Ma lei? E' vergognoso!

 "Che vergogna!" non va meglio?   

> 668
> 01:03:30,247 --> 01:03:33,480
> Un uomo giovane, [s:3t2m1bgp]con un futuro[/s:3t2m1bgp]...

 _ha tutto un futuro davanti..._ 

> 669
> 01:03:33,680 --> 01:03:38,014
> [s:3t2m1bgp]A 17 anni avevo un futuro
> e anche adesso tutto è davanti[/s:3t2m1bgp].

 _Cara Zoia, a 17 anni avevo tutto davanti
e anche adesso ho tutto davanti._   

> 670
> 01:03:44,864 --> 01:03:46,597
> E si lamenta?

 Questo dativo in _"Вам ли жаловаться"_ è un po' difficile di tradurre. Non significa lo stesso che "_E si lamenta?_" Significa "If there is someone who could/should complain, it's only not you!"
The similar expression I know is "_вам (мне, тебе, ему) не пристало_". Lingvo dice: _Вам не пристало так говорить — non Le si confà parlare così_.
Ma forse "_E si lamenta?_" è davvero la ottima variante qui...   

> 672
> 01:03:49,564 --> 01:03:54,481
> Non meno di Massimo Gorki.
> - Massimo Gorki scrisse 30 [s:3t2m1bgp]libri[/s:3t2m1bgp].

 _volumi_

----------


## Оля

> 674
> 01:04:05,813 --> 01:04:07,480
> Ma almeno è un tipo interessante? 
> 675
> 01:04:07,647 --> 01:04:10,830
> - Chi?
> - La sua madama. 
> 676
> 01:04:11,480 --> 01:04:14,363
> ...

----------


## Vbar

> 643
> 01:01:43,864 --> 01:01:46,531
> Cosa c'è?  Malinconico?
> O
> Ma che cos’ha? Malinconico?
> 			
> 		  Perché "malinconico" e non "malinconia"?

 Perché, in questi casi,  si dice (suona meglio):  _triste, felice, contento, ottimista_... e non _tristezza, felicità, contentezza, ottimismo_.  

> [quote:gr6rf6fn]644
> 01:01:46,898 --> 01:01:49,681
> Dovrebbe essere sempre ottimista.
> O
> Ai giorni nostri lei dovrebbe essere ottimista.

 La seconda variante suona bene? Allora sceglierei questa.[/quote:gr6rf6fn]
La seconda variante suona meglio così: _Di questi tempi lei dovrebbe essere ottimista._  

> [quote:gr6rf6fn]652
> 01:02:22,496 --> 01:02:24,313
> Capisci, Zoia...
> Ho raccontato un sacco di frottole.

 1. Si può aggiungere "a lei"? O dire "Le ho..." ?
2. *Наплёл* suona molto colloquiale e con certa... mancanza di rispetto nei confronti di sè. Mi sembra che *raccontato* suoni... troppo neutrale?[/quote:gr6rf6fn] _Le ho rifilato un sacco di frottole._ 
Questo è soltanto colloquiale... Non mi viene in mente (o non conosco) altri sinonimi “più colloquiali”.   ::    

> [quote:gr6rf6fn]654
> 01:02:30,862 --> 01:02:33,396
> Ma tu sei sposato, no?
> Ma tu sei davvero sposato, o no?

 Non so perché, ma non mi piace questo "*o no*"... Forse mi sbaglio, ma mi sembra che corrisponda a "*aren't you?*" in inglese. But the variant "You're married, *aren't you?*" doesn't have that intonation which Zoia's question means. The variant "You're married, *are you?*" would be better. Another English variants: _Do you mean you're married, eh?..
So you are married, eh?
So you are married? Really?
Do you really mean you're married?.._[/quote:gr6rf6fn]
Another Italian variant:   ::   _Ma sei davvero sposato, eh?_   

> [quote:gr6rf6fn]656
> 01:02:40,646 --> 01:02:44,079
> No, questa volta
> ho veramente esagerato.

 In russo Sasha dice "_Нет, я там посолиднее соорудил декорацию_". Si può dire in italiano qualcosa un po' più vicino all'originale?  :: [/quote:gr6rf6fn]
Eh, lo so che dice quello...  ::  
Più o meno letteralmente io leggo: _No, ho messo su/ho creato una bella e solida scena, là (a casa di Tamara)._
Qualcosa di più vicino all’originale potrebbe essere: _No, questa volta l’ho combinata (~l’ho fatta) veramente grossa._   

> [quote:gr6rf6fn]657
> 01:02:49,946 --> 01:02:54,146
> Va bene, non sono l'ingegnere
> capo dell'Unione Sovietica. E allora?

 Si può dire "_l'ingegnere principale dell'Unione Sovietica_" ?
Cioè "the most main/important engineer of the (whole) USSR" (quello che intende Sasha). O "capo" va meglio?[/quote:gr6rf6fn]
E’ meglio “_capo_” perché significa “il più importante” ed è più adatto ad una professione.
Anche _principale_ significa “il più importante “ ma è più generico e, di solito, non suona bene riferito a una persone.   

> [quote:gr6rf6fn]661
> 01:03:05,947 --> 01:03:09,264
> Eh sì, questa donna deve 
> essere molto fortunata. 
> Eh sì, (questa) donna (è molto) fortunata. Non dire niente. 
> Qui non capisco a quale donna si riferisce Zoia. Tamara “ha cacciato” Sasha (anche non è completamente vero). 
> La moglie di Sasha è solo un timbro e Zoia è stata solo un’avventura di qualche giorno.

 Si riferisce a Tamara.
It's not about "ha cacciato" o "non ha cacciato" here.  ::  Ieri l'ha cacciato, e domani lo chiamerà.  ::  (almeno è quello che Zoia pensa). E poi, cacciato o non cacciato, Sasha l'ama (è, di nuovo, quello che pensa Zoia). E allora, se un uomo così invidiabile - simpatico e ricco – ama una donna, questa donna proprio deve essere fortunata.  :: [/quote:gr6rf6fn]
D’accordo, vedo che conosci _tutto_ su _tutti_ i personaggi, anche quello che _pensano_...    ::     

> [quote:gr6rf6fn]663
> 01:03:14,013 --> 01:03:18,280
> Ma guarda un po'! Lui mi lascia 
> e io devo consolarlo.

 Come suona: _...e sono io che devo consolarlo!_[/quote:gr6rf6fn]
Più enfatico e un po’ più lungo... ma suona bene.   ::    

> [quote:gr6rf6fn]665
> 01:03:20,704 --> 01:03:25,050
> Domani ho un esame,
> 68 domande, una più difficile dell'altra.

 _"У меня вон экзамены завтра..."_
Zoia vuol dire: Take myself, for example. I have troulbles, too (maybe even bigger than yours).
Allora forse: _Ecco prendimi / Guardami ?... Domani ho un esame..._[/quote:gr6rf6fn]
Sì, ho capito quel _вон_ ... _Ecco, prendi me... Domani ho un esame..._   

> [quote:gr6rf6fn]666
> 01:03:25,663 --> 01:03:28,113
> Mi sono bloccata sull'ottava.
> Ma non mi preoccupo.

 _"Я и то не переживаю"_
Questo "и то" significa "perfino in tal situazione come mia, una persona (io) può non preoccuparsi". Cioè "*Even* with *my* troubles (which are bigger than yours), I'm not crestfallen!"
"Non sono/sto in pena" non va meglio?..[/quote:gr6rf6fn]
Si potrebbe dire: _Ma non sto così in pena._
Allora è meglio:  _Ma non mi do alla disperazione._ 
(darsi alla disperazione =  essere molto preoccupato/triste, anche in senso figurato/ironico).   

> [quote:gr6rf6fn]667
> 01:03:28,297 --> 01:03:30,013
> Ma lei? E' vergognoso!

 "Che vergogna!" non va meglio?[/quote:gr6rf6fn]
Sì, va meglio.  

> [quote:gr6rf6fn]668
> 01:03:30,247 --> 01:03:33,480
> Un uomo giovane, [s:gr6rf6fn]con un futuro[/s:gr6rf6fn]...

 _ ha tutto un futuro davanti..._ OK [/quote:gr6rf6fn]   

> 669
> 01:03:33,680 --> 01:03:38,014
> [s:gr6rf6fn]A 17 anni avevo un futuro
> e anche adesso tutto è davanti[/s:gr6rf6fn].

 _Cara Zoia, a 17 anni avevo tutto davanti
e anche adesso ho tutto davanti._ OK[/quote]   

> [quote:gr6rf6fn]670
> 01:03:44,864 --> 01:03:46,597
> E si lamenta?

 Questo dativo in _"Вам ли жаловаться"_ è un po' difficile di tradurre. Non significa lo stesso che "_E si lamenta?_" Significa "If there is someone who could/should complain, it's only not you!"
The similar expression I know is "_вам (мне, тебе, ему) не пристало_". Lingvo dice: _Вам не пристало так говорить — non Le si confà parlare così_.
Ma forse "_E si lamenta?_" è davvero la ottima variante qui...[/quote:gr6rf6fn]
Si potrebbe migliorare con: _E lei si lamenta? _      (Il “Lei”, maiuscolo, si usa molto raramente).   

> [quote:gr6rf6fn]672
> 01:03:49,564 --> 01:03:54,481
> Non meno di Massimo Gorki.
> - Massimo Gorki scrisse 30 [s:gr6rf6fn]libri[/s:gr6rf6fn].

 _volumi_ OK [/quote:gr6rf6fn] 
----
I prossimi sottotitoli concludono la scena con Zoia.
Anche qui, spero che non ci siano troppi errori o traduzioni troppo infedeli...
.............
Mi hai anticipato!   ::  
Cancello i sottotitoli e leggo i tuoi suggerimenti/correzioni.
......
.......
Poi verrà la scenetta con Katia alla centrale telefonica.
Ma qui, mi avevi già corretto alcune frasi.
Al ristorante sarà più difficile, ma cercherò di rivedere i dialoghi. 
The fifth evening resembles a “never ending story” but, believe me, it is not infinite…   ::

----------


## Vbar

> 678
> 01:04:24,080 --> 01:04:26,463
> [s:3u70k33b]Tutti questi discorsi
> mi hanno innervosito.[/s:3u70k33b] _- Mi sono completamente
> rilassato qui da voi._

 Va bene, grazie... _Да, совсем я тут развинтился с вами. ->Tutti questi discorsi mi hanno innervosito_.
Esempio di traduzione “un po’” infedele....   ::     

> 687
> 01:05:12,111 --> 01:05:15,478
> Semplicemente, [s:3u70k33b]sembra[/s:3u70k33b] Non "sembra", ma "_оказывается_" (turns out), cioè è indubbiamente così.
> che un mio bisnonno... 
> 688
> 01:05:15,595 --> 01:05:19,395
> ...[s:3u70k33b]fosse[/s:3u70k33b] di origine francese.. era? OK  _E "чистый француз" = puro francese ?..._

 _Semplicemente, un mio bisnonno
era di pura origine francese._   

> 691
> 01:05:35,611 --> 01:05:37,345
> - Bene,  addio. _Beh, di' addio. (? forse non suona bene...)_

 Suona meglio: _Beh, dimmi addio._
Ma esiste l’espressione “dire addio” che all’imperativo 2° pers.sing. fa proprio “_di' addio_”.
Se “_dimmi_” è troppo infedele, direi che va benissimo “_di’ addio_”.

----------


## Оля

Potresti rispondere a questo.... ?  

> A proposito, voi dite "*sul* passaporto"? Noi diciamo "*nel* passaporto".

 E ho ancora un suggerimento:  

> 658
> 01:02:54,680 --> 01:02:57,763
> - Basta con questi discorsi da poveraccio.
> [s:jvmb0hdh]Mi sono quasi schifata.[/s:jvmb0hdh] Fa schifo ad ascoltarla!

 Che ne dici? 
---   

> 693
> 01:06:32,320 --> 01:06:33,969
> - Ciao, Katia. 
> 693
> 01:06:34,250 --> 01:06:36,949
> - Oh! Salve!
> - Ha una nuova pettinatura? 
> 695
> 01:06:37,045 --> 01:06:39,112
> ...

 _per i saluti = per dire addio?_   

> 697
> 01:06:43,711 --> 01:06:45,711
> - [s:jvmb0hdh]Non ha l&#39;aria di uno in partenza.[/s:jvmb0hdh] Non sembrava uno in partenza. (?) She means "When I saw you on our latter meeting, you were not going to leave, it didn't look like you're about to leave". 
> 698
> 01:06:45,801 --> 01:06:49,128
> - Ma sono come un soldato: posso essere
> in completo assetto in 15 minuti. 
> 698
> 01:06:49,201 --> 01:06:51,272 _Omnia mea mecum porto._ 
> ...

  

> 699
> 01:06:54,201 --> 01:06:56,695
> - Nonnina, sono qui in veste ufficiale.

 Sasha dice "_по делу_". Forse "_per affari_"?
Lingvo dice: _in veste ufficiale — официально, в качестве официального представителя / лица_. Non è quello che dice Sasha.   

> 700
> 01:06:56,992 --> 01:06:58,862
> - Ma dove va, se non è un segreto? 
> 701
> 01:06:59,162 --> 01:07:02,037
> A Vorkuta. Basta,
> [s:jvmb0hdh]qui non ho niente da fare.[/s:jvmb0hdh]
> Dice: _Enough of doing nothing here (in Moscow)!_ 
> 702
> ...

 _милиционер_ - poliziotto; "miliziano" (agente della milizia - polizia russa)

----------


## Vbar

> Potresti rispondere a questo.... ?    
> 			
> 				A proposito, voi dite "*sul* passaporto"? Noi diciamo "*nel* passaporto".

 Scusa, non avevo visto il punto interrogativo.   ::  
Sì, diciamo “*sul* passaporto”, nel senso di “*su una pagina* del passaporto”.
Mettere un timbro, il visto, una marca da bollo, la fotografia *sul* passaporto...
Ma ho letto anche frasi come: 
- _mettere il bollo nel passaporto_ (potrebbe far pensare a un francobollo messo *fra le pagine* di un passaporto), o
- _Iscrizione dei figli minori di anni 16 nel passaporto_. (Iscrizione = scrivere nome e cognome) 
- _Oltre all'inserimento nel passaporto di uno o di entrambi i genitori..._
Dal contesto si capisce che non è la storia di un film dell’orrore, ma queste frasi mi fanno un po’ ridere.   

> E ho ancora un suggerimento:
> [quote:3l9hj9e0]658
> 01:02:54,680 --> 01:02:57,763
> - Basta con questi discorsi da poveraccio.
> [s:3l9hj9e0]Mi sono quasi schifata.[/s:3l9hj9e0] Fa schifo ad ascoltarla!

 Che ne dici?[/quote:3l9hj9e0]
Sì, direi che può andare bene con l’aggiunta di un “Mi” _Mi fa schifo ad ascoltarla!_
Certo che Zoia è un po’ rude, si rivolge a Sasha in modo un po’ troppo “colloquiale”. Usa un po’ il “tu” e un po’ il “lei”. 
Qui, se avesse detto: “_Ad ascoltarti, mi fai schifo_”, forse sarebbe stata un po’ meno “maleducata”. Ma capisco che è un po’ arrabbiata con Sasha... 
Ho visto che mi hai di nuovo “anticipato” (~ preceduto)...   ::  Fra un po’ ti mando le mie osservazioni.

----------


## Vbar

> [quote:3kv79v6j] - E' qui per una telefonata?
> - No, sono qui per i saluti.

 _per i saluti = per dire addio?_[/quote:3kv79v6j]
Sì, può essere un “addio” o un “arrivederci”, a seconda del contesto.  

> [quote:3kv79v6j]697
> 01:06:43,711 --> 01:06:45,711
> - [s:3kv79v6j]Non ha l&#39;aria di uno in partenza.[/s:3kv79v6j] Non sembrava uno in partenza. (?) She means "When I saw you on our latter meeting, you were not going to leave, it didn't look like you're about to leave".

 Sì, va bene. 
Ma preferisco: _Non aveva l’aria di uno in partenza_  

> 698
> 01:06:49,201 --> 01:06:51,272 _Omnia mea mecum porto._

   ::  
Questa traduzione dal russo al latino non sarà un problema per le persone a cui darò 
questo film. 
Certo che la mia collega resterà a bocca aperta e “cadrà” (~ tomber, to fall) ancora più innamorata di Anton...  ::    E mi chiederà tutti i film con Lyubshin.   

> 699
> 01:06:51,361 --> 01:06:53,915
> - Non potete parlare a casa? C'è la coda. OK

  

> [quote:3kv79v6j]699
> 01:06:54,201 --> 01:06:56,695
> - Nonnina, sono qui in veste ufficiale.

 Sasha dice "_по делу_". Forse "_per affari_"?
Lingvo dice: _in veste ufficiale — официально, в качестве официального представителя / лица_. Non è quello che dice Sasha.[/quote:3kv79v6j]
Sì, lo so che _non è quello che dice Sasha_.
Siccome Sasha dice, subito dopo (_quasi subito_  ::  ), che è un poliziotto, può avere un senso dire _in veste ufficiale_ (~ _per una questione importante_). 
Se lui dice solo “per affari”, la nonnina potrebbe rispondere che anche lei ha i suoi affari,  tutti hanno i propri affari... Direi: _- Nonnina, sono qui per una questione importante._  

> 701
> 01:06:59,162 --> 01:07:02,037
> A Vorkuta. Basta,
> [s:3kv79v6j]qui non ho niente da fare.[/s:3kv79v6j]
> Dice: _Enough of doing nothing here (in Moscow)!_

 Allora: _A Vorkuta. Basta, mi sono stufato 
di stare qui a fare niente_  

> 702
> 01:07:02,654 --> 01:07:05,028
> Senta, signore, adesso faccio
> chiamare un [s:3kv79v6j]militare[/s:3kv79v6j]. 
> 703
> 01:07:05,245 --> 01:07:07,961
> Nonnina, anch'io
> sono un [s:3kv79v6j]militare[/s:3kv79v6j].

 _милиционер_ - poliziotto; "miliziano" (agente della milizia - polizia russa)[/quote:3kv79v6j]
D’accordo, _poliziotto_  ::

----------


## Оля

> Sì, lo so che _non è quello che dice Sasha_.
> Siccome Sasha dice, subito dopo (_quasi subito_  ), che è un poliziotto, può avere un senso dire _in veste ufficiale_ (~ _per una questione importante_).

 Quello che è un poliziotto lo dice con una voce così ubriaca che è chiaro che è uno scherzo e che lo dice derisoriamente.   

> Se lui dice solo “per affari”, la nonnina potrebbe rispondere che anche lei ha i suoi affari,  tutti hanno i propri affari... Direi: _- Nonnina, sono qui per una questione importante._

 Ma anche in russo la nonnina può dire "Я тоже по делу!"  :: 
Lui intende che parla con Katia non _semplicemente così_, come possono parlare a casa, ma che parla con lei _per affari_.   

> 705
> 01:07:10,011 --> 01:07:14,645
> Bene, addio. Tanti saluti a Slava. Slavik
> A proposito, non è un cattivo ragazzo.  non è un cattivo ragazzo = he's a good guy ? 
> ... 
> 709
> 01:07:29,178 --> 01:07:33,945
> Ma oggi hanno aperto il manicomio?  Letteralmente è: Ma oggi hanno lasciato uscire per una escursione gli abitanti di _qualche_ manicomio?
> Or in English:
> Is it an open day in some madhouse?

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Sì, lo so che _non è quello che dice Sasha_.
> Siccome Sasha dice, subito dopo (_quasi subito_  ), che è un poliziotto, può avere un senso dire _in veste ufficiale_ (~ _per una questione importante_).   Il fatto che è un poliziotto lo dice con una voce così ubriaca che è chiaro che è uno scherzo e che lo dice derisoriamente.

 D’accordo, è chiaro che l’affermazione che lui è un poliziotto è uno scherzo. E si capisce anche che Sasha è un po’ “brillo” (=ubriaco).  

> [quote:35sxjo08]Se lui dice solo “per affari”, la nonnina potrebbe rispondere che anche lei ha i suoi affari,  tutti hanno i propri affari... Direi: _- Nonnina, sono qui per una questione importante._

 Ma anche in russo la nonnina può dire "Я тоже по делу!"  :: [/quote:35sxjo08]
Appunto, anche la nonnina potrebbe dire “_Anch’io sono qui per affari_”. Ma non lo dice. Perché? Secondo me, perché:
1. “Capisce” che gli affari di Sasha sono più importanti dei suoi,
oppure
2. “Capisce” che è meglio fingere (far finta) di credere che gli affari di Sasha siano più importanti dei suoi.  

> Lui intende che parla con Katia non _semplicemente così_, come possono parlare a casa, ma che parla con lei _per affari_.

 Va bene, nonostante il punto 1 o il punto 2, mi hai convinto    ::  e diciamo: _- Nonnina, sono qui per affari._   

> [quote:35sxjo08]705
> 01:07:10,011 --> 01:07:14,645
> Bene, addio. Tanti saluti a Slava. Slavik
> A proposito, non è un cattivo ragazzo.  non è un cattivo ragazzo = he's a good guy ?

 Sì, esattamente.   ::  
...  

> 709
> 01:07:29,178 --> 01:07:33,945
> Ma oggi hanno aperto il manicomio?  Letteralmente è: Ma oggi hanno lasciato uscire per una escursione gli abitanti di _qualche_ manicomio? Or in English:
> Is it an open day in some madhouse?

 [/quote:35sxjo08] _Ma oggi è un giorno di libera uscita in qualche manicomio?_
(_libera uscita_= open day)
Certo che in russo è più buffo... _escursione degli abitanti_  ::   
Ma c’è anche qualcuno che (forse) non ha capito la situazione di Sasha e dice che _nessuno ha più voglia di lavorare_ (se ho capito bene...).
Mi è anche piaciuto il “baciamano” all’ombrello della nonnina e il saluto militare di Sasha.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Mi è anche piaciuto il “baciamano” all’ombrello della nonnina e il saluto militare di Sasha.

 Io _adoro_ tutta questa scena e _specialmente_ il baciamano all’ombrello e il saluto militare!   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Io _adoro_ tutta questa scena e _specialmente_ il baciamano all’ombrello e il saluto militare!

 A proposito della scena allo sportello N. 1 della centrale telefonica, cosa dice Sasha a Katia quando le stringe la mano? 
Io sento una specie di “ciokà”...  
Dopo il “bacia-ombrello” Sasha dice, o dovrebbe dire: “_Простите, товарищи_”. Ma dopo Простите, il mio povero orecchio sente qualcosa che comincia per “_Tv_” e poi qualcosa di molto indistinto. Un po’ come la pronuncia molto “indistinta” di Anton...   ::   
Ancora una domandina di fonetica. 
- _Зоя! К тебе пришли!
- Кто?_
Io sento una specie di “e” dopo “kto”...  E’ possibile?

----------


## Оля

Ti risponderò un po' più tardi... Intendo domani.   ::   
E adesso, se sei sul forum, potresti dirmi una cosa:  

> - A Vorkuta. Basta, mi sono
> stufato di stare qui a fare niente.

 Non si può mettere "_Basta oziare qui_" ? Come suona?

----------


## Vbar

> Ti risponderò un po' più tardi... Intendo domani.

 D'accordo   ::    

> E adesso, se sei sul forum, potresti dirmi una cosa:
> [quote:j7f0hgmc]- A Vorkuta. Basta, mi sono
> stufato di stare qui a fare niente.

 Non si può mettere "_Basta oziare qui_" ? Come suona?[/quote:j7f0hgmc]
Suona un po' "scolastico", _didascalico_... o formale-letterario.
Ma, siccome parla con Katia, che potrebbe essere sua figlia o una sua allieva (Sasha-Anton), direi che è accettabile. 
P.S.
Un'altra variante potrebbe essere:  _Basta, stare con le mani in mano qui_. (Stare con le mani in mano = oziare). Il "registro" è meno formale, ma, forse, non suona bene quel "sta sta" di "Ba*sta*, *sta*re..." e sembra quasi uno _скороговорка_  ::

----------


## Оля

> A proposito della scena allo sportello N. 1 della centrale telefonica, cosa dice Sasha a Katia quando le stringe la mano? 
> Io sento una specie di “ciokà”...

 "Пока".   ::  
(Dovrebbe suonare "pakà")   

> Dopo il “bacia-ombrello” Sasha dice, o dovrebbe dire: “_Простите, товарищи_”. Ma dopo Простите, il mio povero orecchio sente qualcosa che comincia per “_Tv_” e poi qualcosa di molto indistinto. Un po’ come la pronuncia molto “indistinta” di Anton...

 Well... As already said, it's not some "Anton's" pronunciation, or "Lyubshin's" pronunciation, or something unusual; it is just the (typical) Russian colloquial pronunciation, and yes, we do not articulate all sounds, all syllables like Italians do. But, in addition to that, in this scene Sasha is _drunk_, and he _speaks like a drunk_. And you're right, he does pronounces "товарищи" as "тварщ..." which is the typical pronuncuation of tipsies. BUT, I can imagine someone who is not drunk pronounce this word as "*тв*арищи" in quick speech. It should be "schwa" there though...
A good example of Russian phonetics is the word "здравствуйте": sometimes (and maybe even very often) just "...сссссь..." and a proper expression on the face means "здрассссьте" and could easily be understood.   

> Ancora una domandina di fonetica. 
> - _Зоя! К тебе пришли!
> - Кто?_
> Io sento una specie di “e” dopo “kto”...  E’ possibile?

 No.   ::   
Primo di mandarti la "bella copia" dell'inizio della quinta sera, ho ancora certe domande:   

> - Non fare errori è difficile, l'importante è correggerli in tempo.
> - E allora perché non li ha corretti?
> - Ah, caro mio! Ma scoppiò la guerra!

 Si può dire "_Ma cominciò la guerra_"?   

> 656
> 01:02:40,646 --> 01:02:44,979
> No, Zoia, questa volta
> ho veramente esagerato. 
> Qualcosa di più vicino all’originale potrebbe essere:
> No, questa volta l’ho combinata (~l’ho fatta) veramente grossa.

 Sai, "questa volta" suona come se lui spesso mente a varie donne, e di solito dice che sia celibe.  ::  Allora, "questa volta" non mi piace per niente...
Forse "_No, le (=to her) ho combinata_..." ?   

> 660
> 01:03:02,064 --> 01:03:05,280
> Le daranno un sacco
> di soldi, immagino!

 Perché "daranno", il futuro? "Отваливают" è il presente. In generale, Zoia dice (in un modo un po' volgare) "_Lei guadagna un sacco di soldi, immagino_!"   

> 713
> 01:07:57,169 --> 01:08:00,872
> - Ma che coda... due persone.
> Si agita come se ce ne fossero 10.

 Katia dice: _You're making so much noise as 10 persons would make._

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  A proposito della scena allo sportello N. 1 della centrale telefonica, cosa dice Sasha a Katia quando le stringe la mano? 
> Io sento una specie di “ciokà”...   "Пока".   
> (Dovrebbe suonare "pakà")

 C’è una scena (quarta sera) in cui Slavik dice: _Пока, Тома! Пока!_
E qui sento un bel “pakà”, ma detto da Sasha io sento una specie un “pciakà... maybe another _tipsy pronunciation_ or am I to consult an otologist?   ::      

> [quote:303masbk]Dopo il “bacia-ombrello” Sasha dice, o dovrebbe dire: “_Простите, товарищи_”. Ma dopo Простите, il mio povero orecchio sente qualcosa che comincia per “_Tv_” e poi qualcosa di molto indistinto. Un po’ come la pronuncia molto “indistinta” di Anton...

 Well... As already said, it's not some "Anton's" pronunciation, or "Lyubshin's" pronunciation, or something unusual; it is just the (typical) Russian colloquial pronunciation, and yes, we do not articulate all sounds, all syllables like Italians do. But, in addition to that, in this scene Sasha is _drunk_, and he _speaks like a drunk_. And you're right, he does pronounces "товарищи" as "тварщ..." which is the typical pronunc*i*ation of tipsies. BUT, I can imagine someone who is not drunk pronounce this word as "*тв*арищи" in quick speech. It should be "schwa" there though...
A good example of Russian phonetics is the word "здравствуйте": sometimes (and maybe even very often) just "...сссссь..." and a proper expression on the face means "здрассссьте" and could easily be understood.[/quote:303masbk]
I've taken good note of your remarks. 
As a spectator of Russian films, my future cannot be but: _subtitles, subtitles forever subtitles_ …   ::    

> [quote:303masbk]Ancora una domandina di fonetica. 
> - _Зоя! К тебе пришли!
> - Кто?_
> Io sento una specie di “e” dopo “kto”...  E’ possibile?

 No.   ::  [/quote:303masbk]
Consulterò un otorinolaringoiatra...e anche uno psicologo.  _На работе я  иногда вынужден притворяться глухим, покуда ...я сам не  оглохну?_
A scuola (a volte) sono obbligato a far finta di essere sordo tanto a lungo ... da diventarlo sul serio, che lo sono diventato davvero?   ::     

> Primo di mandarti la "bella copia" dell'inizio della quinta sera, ho ancora certe domande: 
> [quote:303masbk]- Non fare errori è difficile, l'importante è correggerli in tempo.
> - E allora perché non li ha corretti?
> - Ah, caro mio! Ma scoppiò la guerra!

 Si può dire "_Ma cominciò la guerra_"?[/quote:303masbk]
Sì.  

> [quote:303masbk]656
> 01:02:40,646 --> 01:02:44,979
> No, Zoia, questa volta
> ho veramente esagerato. 
> Qualcosa di più vicino all’originale potrebbe essere:
> No, questa volta l’ho combinata (~l’ho fatta) veramente grossa.

 Sai, "questa volta" suona come se lui spesso mente a varie donne, e di solito dice che sia celibe.  ::  Allora, "questa volta" non mi piace per niente...
Forse "_No, le (=to her) ho combinata_..." ?[/quote:303masbk]
Allora “_No, l’ho combinata veramente grossa”_  
(combinar*la* grossa= fare un grosso pasticcio,  il “*la*” è un complemento oggetto che fa parte dell’espressione idiomatica).
Si potrebbe anche dire:
“_No, gliel’ho combinata veramente grossa_”   
per dire che è stato molto “cattivo” con lei.  

> [quote:303masbk]660
> 01:03:02,064 --> 01:03:05,280
> Le daranno un sacco
> di soldi, immagino!

 Perché "daranno", il futuro? "Отваливают" è il presente. In generale, Zoia dice (in un modo un po' volgare) "_Lei guadagna un sacco di soldi, immagino_!"[/quote:303masbk]
Va bene.  

> [quote:303masbk]713
> 01:07:57,169 --> 01:08:00,872
> - Ma che coda... due persone.
> Si agita come se ce ne fossero 10.

 Katia dice: _You're making so much noise as 10 persons would make._[/quote:303masbk][/quote]
Usando un’espressione un po' colloquiale, si potrebbe dire: _Sta facendo un casino come dieci persone_ ...   ::   
E grazie per "la bella copia"...  ::

----------


## Оля

> C’è una scena (quarta sera) in cui Slavik dice: _Пока, Тома! Пока!_
> E qui sento un bel “pakà”, ma detto da Sasha io sento una specie un “pciakà... maybe another _tipsy pronunciation_ or am I to consult an otologist?

 No, lo dice abbastanza distintamente, non come un ubriaco, ma sembra che nello stesso momento qualcuno faccia una scalpicciata. Forse per questo ti sembra "cia...".   

> E grazie per "la bella copia"...

 Adesso è mandata.   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  C’è una scena (quarta sera) in cui Slavik dice: _Пока, Тома! Пока!_
> E qui sento un bel “pakà”, ma detto da Sasha io sento una specie un “pciakà... maybe another _tipsy pronunciation_ or am I to consult an otologist?     No, lo dice abbastanza distintamente, non come un ubriaco, ma sembra che nello stesso momento qualcuno faccia una scalpicciata. Forse per questo ti sembra "cia...".

 Va bene, grazie per la diagnosi “a distanza”. 
Adesso sono un po’ più tranquillo sulle mie capacità uditive...  ::    

> [quote:1puqc3by]E grazie per "la bella copia"...

 Adesso è mandata.   ::  (Anche:Te l’ho mandata adesso/te l’ho appena mandata).[/quote:1puqc3by]
Ricevuta, grazie.
Mi sto accorgendo (~ sto pensando) che certe scene le “vedo” in modo diverso, grazie ad alcuni dettagli... 
Nella scena del ristorante troverai molte “infedeltà” ... cioè ho fatto una traduzione molto libera, anche se il senso complessivo della storia ormai mi è chiaro.
Пока, Оля! Пока!    ::  
(Spero che suoni bene).

----------


## Vbar

> Nella scena del ristorante troverai molte “infedeltà” ... cioè ho fatto una traduzione molto libera, anche se il senso complessivo della storia ormai mi è chiaro.

 Sto cercando di migliorare i dialoghi "del ristorante". 
Più tardi ti mando il frutto del mio lavoro...  ::

----------


## Оля

Va bene.)) 
Che dici della "bella copia"? E'... bella?   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Che dici della "bella copia"? E'... bella?

 Sì, è molto bella e anche... fedele   ::   
E grazie per l’...
01:06:09,211 --> 01:06:11,545
  Uva... 
Ho anche sentito, con le “orecchie della mente” (~mind’s ear), che Zoia dice:
Так, значит, виноград...
Виноград – это прекрасный дар природы.
У плодов винограда и продуктов его переработки свойственный им запах...   ::  
P.S.
Per la serie _In Dublin’s fair city_…un saluto a Муся   ::   
In Moscow’s frozen city  (Brrr...)   ::  
Где кошки sunt so pretty
Zu dir, zu dir, Муся γυναίκα! 
И заточу в счастливый плен
En la isla de Jamaica 
Dalla sera jusqu’au matin!

----------


## Оля

> P.S.
> Per la serie _In Dublin’s fair city_…un saluto a Муся    
> In Moscow’s frozen city  (Brrr...)   
> Где кошки sunt so pretty
> Zu dir, zu dir, Муся γυναίκα! 
> И заточу в счастливый плен
> En la isla de Jamaica 
> Dalla sera jusqu’au matin!

 Non ho visto questo "P.S."...
Che cosa è "la serie _In Dublin’s fair city_"?...

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  P.S.
> Per la serie _In Dublin’s fair city_…un saluto a Муся      Non ho visto questo "P.S."...
> Che cosa è "la serie _In Dublin’s fair city_"?...

 _Per la serie_ ~ _In the category_, in “my production" of different variations on this theme/on this famous Irish song.
I like writing “variations” on that theme to suit different situations…

----------


## Vbar

Оля, ti ho mandato (via e-mail) un po’ di sottotitoli con nuove modifiche e correzioni.
Quando gli darai un’occhiata – magari chiudendo un occhio su piccoli dettagli (~ закрыть глаза на...)  ::   – può darsi che siano quasi perfetti...

----------


## Оля

*Surprise*  ::   
---------------------------------- 
923
01:30:19,355 --> 01:30:22,855
Guido per strade coperte di neve
e il sole splende, e canto.  I'd say "Ecco guido..." Si può così?  _Ecco guido per strade coperte di neve, e il sole splende! E io canto!_  
924
01:30:22,999 --> 01:30:25,189
E 700 km più avanti
c’è gente che mi aspetta. 
925
01:30:25,322 --> 01:30:28,739
Ed essi hanno bisogno di me.
E io andrò da loro. 
926
01:30:29,005 --> 01:30:33,305
E tutto questo mi piace, 
927
01:30:33,422 --> 01:30:35,688
anche se a voi sembra strano. 
928
01:30:35,805 --> 01:30:39,605
Allora, amici, ascoltate bene (~ prendete in considerazione): 
non ho intenzione di mostrami migliore 
di quello che sono in realtà, 
// 
929
01:30:39,705 --> 01:30:41,522
...per farvi piacere. 
// 
930
01:30:43,005 --> 01:30:46,538
Un uomo deve restare se stesso! *E’ la scelta migliore.*  _It's the best attitude/stand
E' la posizione migliore_ ("posizione" non va?) 
931
01:30:49,005 --> 01:30:52,438
Sì, a volte sento nostalgia
dei luoghi della mia [s:1nbroj85]infanzia[/s:1nbroj85].  It's definitely not "infanzia" here. It's rather "giovinezza", or just "luoghi conosciuti". 
932
01:30:54,588 --> 01:30:56,522
Non è andata bene,// 
933
01:30:58,355 --> 01:30:59,739
...meglio così.// [but] all the better 
934
01:31:03,405 --> 01:31:06,905
E ricordate: sono un uomo libero,
felice e allegro. 
935
01:31:07,288 --> 01:31:09,888
E lo sarò ancora in modi diversi  "lo sarò" significa "sarò felice"? 
936
01:31:10,954 --> 01:31:14,804
e per motivi diversi. 
937
01:31:15,637 --> 01:31:18,287 *E* vi auguro la stessa cosa.
E adesso, Auf Wiedersehen! 
938
01:31:18,637 --> 01:31:22,071
Sasha... Aspetta. 
940
01:31:24,354 --> 01:31:25,337
Sasha. 
941
01:31:27,237 --> 01:31:28,154
Sono orgogliosa di te. 
942
01:31:29,954 --> 01:31:30,887
Orgogliosa. 
943
01:31:38,892 --> 01:31:40,075
Tu di me? 
944
01:31:54,926 --> 01:31:56,559
Che cosa  ti succede...
[(perché ti raggomitoli tutto ~ свёртываться в клубочек/ ежиться ~ stringersi nelle spalle, съёживаться ~ shrivel (up)~ rimpicciolirsi/farsi più piccolo] 
Io userei  qualcosa di più sfumato:
Perché ti agiti così/ Che cosa ti succede...  Yes, here скукожиться is "shrivel up, shrink away" 
945
01:31:59,343 --> 01:32:00,410
...[s:1nbroj85]ingegnere capo[/s:1nbroj85]?  direttore tecnico 
946
01:32:02,793 --> 01:32:04,326
Come va, sei scandalizzato (~ ti scandalizzo)?  perché non "scioccare"?
As I understood from a dictionary, "scandalizzare" is close to "indignare"; but in Russian, "шокировать" has no such nuance, at least there is no any in this case. 
And what is "come va" there? 
947
01:32:09,194 --> 01:32:10,444
Va bene, andiamo. 
948
01:32:11,260 --> 01:32:13,060
Me ne andrò quando
me lo chiederà la padrona. 
949
01:32:18,577 --> 01:32:20,577
Tamara, devo andare? 
950
01:32:26,311 --> 01:32:27,194
Bene... 
951
01:32:31,003 --> 01:32:32,878
...sbrigatevela senza di me.  My Lingvo says that "sbrigarsela" = отделаться, выпутаться, выкрутиться
If so, the verb does not fit for what Timofeev says ("разбирайтесь"). What he means is "chiarire i propri rapporti; *spiegarsi*": _Sort out all those yours things without me. Good bye._ 
952
01:32:33,978 --> 01:32:35,561
Tanti auguri. 
-----------------------------------  
Vittorio, pleeeease, give me your last variant of the rest because I am so completely lost in our numerous Word variants! And post it here please - it will be easier for me to correct it, otherwise I feel we will never finish the work.   ::

----------


## Vbar

> *Surprise*

   Оля, non finisci mai di sorprendermi...   ::  
----------------------------------  

> Guido per strade coperte di neve
> e il sole splende, e canto.  I'd say "Ecco guido..." Si può così?  _Ecco guido per strade coperte di neve, e il sole splende! E io canto!_

 Va bene.  

> 928
> 01:30:35,805 --> 01:30:39,605
> Allora, amici, ascoltate bene (~ prendete in considerazione): 
> non ho intenzione di mostrami migliore 
> di quello che sono in realtà,

  

> 930
> 01:30:43,005 --> 01:30:46,538
> Un uomo deve restare se stesso! *E’ la scelta migliore.*  _It's the best attitude/stand
> E' la posizione migliore_ ("posizione" non va?)

 Forse suona meglio “_atteggiamento_”.  _E' l'atteggiamento migliore_.
Vedrò se riesco a trovare un altro sinonimo.  

> 931
> 01:30:49,005 --> 01:30:52,438
> Sì, a volte sento nostalgia
> dei luoghi della mia [s:17z2rydc]infanzia[/s:17z2rydc].  It's definitely not "infanzia" here. It's rather "giovinezza", or just "luoghi conosciuti".

 Va bene: _giovinezza_  

> 932
> 01:30:54,588 --> 01:30:56,522
> Non è andata bene,// 
> 933
> 01:30:58,355 --> 01:30:59,739
> ...meglio così.// [but] all the better

 _... ma tanto meglio_  

> 935
> 01:31:07,288 --> 01:31:09,888
> E lo sarò ancora in modi diversi  "lo sarò" significa "sarò felice"?

 Sì.   

> 937
> 01:31:15,637 --> 01:31:18,287 *E* vi auguro la stessa cosa.
> E adesso, Auf Wiedersehen!

  

> 944
> 01:31:54,926 --> 01:31:56,559
> Che cosa  ti succede...
> [(perché ti raggomitoli tutto ~ свёртываться в клубочек/ ежиться ~ stringersi nelle spalle, съёживаться ~ shrivel (up)~ rimpicciolirsi/farsi più piccolo] 
> Io userei  qualcosa di più sfumato:
> Perché ti agiti così/ Che cosa ti succede...  Yes, here скукожиться is "shrivel up, shrink away"
> 945
> 01:31:59,343 --> 01:32:00,410
> ...[s:17z2rydc]ingegnere capo[/s:17z2rydc]? direttore tecnico

 La traduzione letterale non suona bene.
Direi: _Perché ti agiti così, direttore tecnico?_  

> 946
> 01:32:02,793 --> 01:32:04,326
> Come va, sei scandalizzato (~ ti scandalizzo)?  perché non "scioccare"?
> As I understood from a dictionary, "scandalizzare" is close to "indignare"; but in Russian, "шокировать" has no such nuance, at least there is no any in this case. 
> And what is "come va" there?

 ~ Cosa ti succede/ Come ti senti ~ che cos’hai? 
Si potrebbe dire: _Cosa ti succede, sei scioccato?_    

> 951
> 01:32:31,003 --> 01:32:32,878
> ...sbrigatevela senza di me.  My Lingvo says that "sbrigarsela" = отделаться, выпутаться, выкрутиться
> If so, the verb does not fit for what Timofeev says ("разбирайтесь"). What he means is "chiarire i propri rapporti; *spiegarsi*": _Sort out all those yours things without me. Good bye._

 Sì, ma _sbrigatevela _ qui suona anche come ~ “vedete/cercate di chiarire i vostri problemi personali” 
-----------------------------------  

> Vittorio, pleeeease, give me your last variant of the rest because I am so completely lost in our numerous Word variants! And post it here please - it will be easier for me to correct it, otherwise I feel we will never finish the work.

 D'accordo, ti mando subito il testo rimanente in un unico post. 
Grazie   ::

----------


## Vbar

Eccomi qui con gli ultimi   ::   5 minuti 
-----
953
01:33:01,228 --> 01:33:05,745
Tamara, devo (comunque) andare?  
954
01:33:09,811 --> 01:33:11,461
Devi solo dirmelo, e io vado.
(Parla, e io andrò) 
955
01:33:15,078 --> 01:33:15,728
Vado? 
956
01:33:31,278 --> 01:33:32,328
 Sashenka! 
957
01:33:34,679 --> 01:33:37,046
Che cos'hai/Che cosa ti succede (~ cosa c’è che non va) , Sasha? 
958
01:33:41,163 --> 01:33:42,129
Tamara... 
959
01:33:45,747 --> 01:33:46,980
...perdonami. 
960
01:33:47,180 --> 01:33:50,397
Calmati, Sasha. 
Vieni a sederti. 
960b
01:33:53,160-> 01:33:57,153
Ecco...così. Siediti. 
Calmati. 
961
01:33:59,515 --> 01:34:02,098
Le tue lettere le ho portate
con me durante tutta la guerra. 
962
01:34:03,215 --> 01:34:05,965
Le avevo legate con dello spago
e le portavo nello zaino. 
963
01:34:07,415 --> 01:34:10,382
Poi, dopo l'ospedale,
chissà dove sono andate a finire.
~( sono scomparse/sono andate perdute) 
964
01:34:12,548 --> 01:34:16,915
La guerra finì, e tutto
sembrava lontano, passato... 
965
01:34:17,915 --> 01:34:21,098
Davanti c'era una nuova vita,
nuove esperienze. 
966
01:34:21,531 --> 01:34:24,048
Perché ritornare 
nei vecchi posti? 
967
01:34:26,431 --> 01:34:28,031
Tu mi perdoni, Tamara? 
968
01:34:29,873 --> 01:34:34,623
Cosa fai. Sasha, (perché) mi baci le mani?
Sono sporche. 
968b
01:34:34,990 --> 01:34:36,750
Perchè baci la camicetta, Sacha? 
969
01:34:37,064 --> 01:34:38,864
Tu così intelligente... 
970
01:34:38,991 --> 01:34:40,514
...onesto, buono... 
971
01:34:41,297 --> 01:34:43,597
Mi hai chiesto di venire con te
da qualche parte, ricordi? 
972
01:34:44,647 --> 01:34:46,347
Se non hai cambiato idea,
sono d'accordo. 
973
01:34:46,531 --> 01:34:48,289
Partiamo. 
974
01:34:49,014 --> 01:34:52,731
- Non ti pentirai, Tamara.
- Non mi pentirò, Sasha, lo so. 
975
01:34:52,947 --> 01:34:58,464
- Quanto hai sofferto per causa mia!
- E tu allora, Sasha? 
  Tutti abbiamo sofferto. 
976
01:34:58,680 --> 01:35:00,630
Erano tempi duri.
Tutto il paese ha sofferto. 
977
01:35:00,999 --> 01:35:05,080
Subito dopo la tua partenza,
ho fatto un corso da infermiera.
(Letteralmente, se ho capito bene: Come ti accompagnai alla partenza, andai subito a un corso per infermiere) 
978
01:35:05,447 --> 01:35:07,547
Punture, fasciature...
5 mesi ho studiato.
------- TV -------
979
01:35:13,375 --> 01:35:16,709
Voi sapete quanto 
desideravo vedervi, 
980
01:35:19,298 --> 01:35:24,932
...e aspetto con impazienza... 
981
01:35:26,592 --> 01:35:28,358
...l'opportunità di ... 
982
01:35:28,808 --> 01:35:32,992
...incontrarmi nuovamente con voi.
----------- fine TV -------------- 
983
01:35:44,043 --> 01:35:48,193
Ma dopo la morte di Lucy,
quando presi con me Slava, 
984
01:35:51,126 --> 01:35:55,142
...(allora) lavoravo all'ospedale.
Lui era piccolo, aveva 2 anni. 
985
01:35:56,976 --> 01:35:58,359
Lo portavo con me. 
Correva da una stanza all'altra, 
e poi, stanco, 
986
01:35:58,509 --> 01:36:03,892
si addormentava da qualche parte,
e io andavo a cercarlo. 
987
01:36:05,375 --> 01:36:09,975
Poi sono stata molto malata
per sei mesi. 
988
01:36:11,608 --> 01:36:15,775
Tornai in fabbrica
appena finì la guerra, Sasha. 
989
01:36:15,975 --> 01:36:19,025
Si lavorava  16 ore al giorno. 
990
01:36:20,342 --> 01:36:22,608
Ci bastava poco. (~ ci bastava tutto quello che avevamo) 
991
01:36:22,958 --> 01:36:24,792
Come (ci basta) adesso. 
992
01:36:28,342 --> 01:36:29,658
Io, qui, vivevo bene... 
993
01:36:30,875 --> 01:36:32,492
Ho vissuto momenti molto felici. 
994
01:36:34,875 --> 01:36:37,442
Spero anche per gli altri. 
995
01:36:41,342 --> 01:36:42,309
E poi... 
996
01:36:43,892 --> 01:36:46,909
...non mi perdo mai d'animo.
Mai. 
997
01:36:48,002 --> 01:36:49,326
E adesso per noi (~ da noi)... 
998
01:36:51,026 --> 01:36:53,109
...sarà tutto diverso. 
999
01:36:54,659 --> 01:36:56,826
Tu dormi, Sasha, dormi. 
1000
01:36:59,175 --> 01:37:01,809
Domani è domenica. 
1001
01:37:01,992 --> 01:37:04,459
Possiamo andare  a Zvenigorod. 
1002
01:37:04,709 --> 01:37:06,742
E' un bel posto. (~ è molto bello là) 
1003
01:37:07,742 --> 01:37:10,825
Veramente non ci sono ancora stata,
ma così dicono. 
1004
01:37:12,858 --> 01:37:15,375
Anche Arkhangelskoe 
è un  posto molto bello. 
1005
01:37:17,658 --> 01:37:20,375
Anche là non ci sono ancora stata,
ma così dicono. 
1006
01:37:26,659 --> 01:37:29,442
Ecco, Sashenka, 
se solo non ci fosse mai più la guerra.  
1007
01:37:30,609 --> 01:37:33,925
Se solo non ci fosse mai più la guerra. 
1008
01:37:36,559 --> 01:37:39,143
Se solo non ci fosse mai più la guerra.

----------


## Оля

> 953
> 01:33:01,228 --> 01:33:05,745
> Tamara, devo (comunque) andare?   Forse meglio è: Maybe you want me to go? (non so come si dice in italiano) 
> 954
> 01:33:09,811 --> 01:33:11,461
> Devi solo dirmelo, e io vado.
> (Parla, e io andrò)  Allora quale variante? 
> Actually, he says "я пойму" = I'll understand [you and go]; lo capirò 
> 955
> ...

 To be continued...

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  953
> 01:33:01,228 --> 01:33:05,745
> Tamara, devo (comunque) andare?   Forse meglio è: Maybe you want me to go? (non so come si dice in italiano) Va bene: _Tamara, forse vuoi che me ne vada?_ 
> 954
> 01:33:09,811 --> 01:33:11,461
> Devi solo dirmelo, e io vado.
> (Parla, e io andrò)  Allora quale variante? 
> Actually, he says "я пойму" = I'll understand [you and go]; lo capirò Va bene: _Hai solo da dirmelo, lo capirò_ 
> 955
> ...

----------


## Оля

> 977
> 01:35:00,999 --> 01:35:05,080
> Subito dopo la tua partenza,
> ho fatto un corso da infermiera.
> (Letteralmente, se ho capito bene: *Come* ti accompagnai alla partenza, andai subito a un corso per infermiere)  "Как" is not "come" here. It's an abridgement from "как только" (as soon as), that is "when". 
> Yes, "andai subito"; it means "I right away began to study at the curse..." 
> 978
> 01:35:05,447 --> 01:35:07,547
> Punture, fasciature...
> ...

 ------   

> 997
> 01:36:48,002 --> 01:36:49,326
> E adesso per noi (~ da noi)... 
> 998
> 01:36:51,026 --> 01:36:53,109
> ...sarà tutto diverso. 
> 999
> 01:36:54,659 --> 01:36:56,826
> Tu dormi, Sasha, dormi. 
> ...

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  977
> 01:35:00,999 --> 01:35:05,080
> Subito dopo la tua partenza,
> ho fatto un corso da infermiera.
> (Letteralmente, se ho capito bene: *Come* ti accompagnai alla partenza, andai subito a un corso per infermiere)  "Как" is not "come" here. It's an abridgement from "как только" (as soon as), that is "when". 
> Yes, "andai subito"; it means "I right away began to study at the curse..." 
> 978
> 01:35:05,447 --> 01:35:07,547
> Punture, fasciature...
> ...

 Оля, mi sembra che abbiamo... praticamente...  ::   finito!

----------


## Оля

> Оля, mi sembra che abbiamo... praticamente...   finito!

 Non praticamente, ma completamente.  :P  Sono troppo veloce... Check my post above.   ::

----------


## Vbar

> 997
> 01:36:48,002 --> 01:36:49,326
> E adesso per noi (~ da noi)... 
> 998
> 01:36:51,026 --> 01:36:53,109
> ...sarà tutto diverso. 
> 999
> 01:36:54,659 --> 01:36:56,826
> Tu dormi, Sasha, dormi. 
> ...

 Bene, sembra che abbiamo finito   ::  
Domani o dopodomani rileggerò tutte le cinque sere, controllerò i tempi dei sottotitoli e  ti manderò la versione definitiva (o quasi). 
Mi sembra di ricordare che ci fosse una frase a proposito della danza 'ciarda' poco chiara (come Katia muove le braccia...o qualcosa di simile). 
In ogni caso, finalmente potrò dare questo bellissimo film alla mia collega entro la prossima settimana   :: 
Grazie, Оля   :: 
P.S. Ho visto il tuo ultimo (o penultimo... la testa  comincia a girarmi)   ::    

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Оля, mi sembra che abbiamo... praticamente...   finito!   Non praticamente, ma completamente.  :P  Sono troppo veloce... Check my post above.

 Sì, sei troppo veloce...e ti stai anche divertendo con quel _mosking_   ::  
Spero che i prossimi post saranno più tranquilli    ::   ::

----------


## Vbar

> Queste sono due proposizioni separate. 1. "Ecco, Sasha... (ecco, capisci tutto quello che ho detto?...)" 2. Un altro pensiero: "Se solo non ci fosse mai più la guerra!"

 Nelle pochissime recensioni italiane che ho trovato su Internet, quest’ultima battuta viene sempre interpretata così: “Basta che non ci sia la guerra, ripete Tamara...” o, addirittura “Se non ci fosse stata la guerra”   ::   (che è stata anche la mia prima traduzione...  ::  ).
Ho cercato di ‘tradurre’ la tua osservazione creando due sottotitoli separati.  
Penso che non esistano sottotitoli più fedeli, corretti e belli dei nostri...  ::  
E questo grazie soprattutto a te. 
 Due dettagli del film che avrai notato anche tu.
1. Alla televisione invitano a seguire una nuova moda dei soprammobili e dicono:
''Vi propongono degli elefanti tradizionali? Non ne vale la pena...''
Nella scena finale, quando il film diventa a colori, il regista inquadra molti oggetti nella stanza di Tamara: orologi, fotografie , la stufetta elettrica e ben quattro ‘elefanti tradizionali’   ::   
2. Il direttore tecnico lascia la camera di Tamara. Appena fuori dalla stanza, si ferma per abbottonarsi il cappotto, si aggiusta bene il cappello e riparte velocemente piegando la testa verso sinistra di quasi 90°. Deve essere stato veramente scioccato il povero главный инженер   ::

----------


## Оля

> Nelle pochissime recensioni italiane che ho trovato su Internet, quest’ultima battuta viene sempre interpretata così: “Basta che non ci sia la guerra, ripete Tamara...”

 By the way, this one is not a bad variant at all... It means "It's enough/good that there is no war now", right? It's not literal, but the main is more or less the same.   

> o, addirittura “Se non ci fosse stata la guerra”    (che è stata anche la mia prima traduzione...  ).

 This one is, of course, completely wrong.   

> Penso che non esistano sottotitoli più fedeli, corretti e belli dei nostri...

 Sì, ma ne saranno quando li correggeremo.  ::

----------


## Vbar

> Originally Posted by Vbar  Nelle pochissime recensioni italiane che ho trovato su Internet, quest’ultima battuta viene sempre interpretata così: “Basta che non ci sia la guerra, ripete Tamara...”   By the way, this one is not a bad variant at all... It means "It's enough/good that there is no war now", right? It's not literal, but the main is more or less the same.

 La differenza sta in un "più": no war now/no more war(now and forever).   

> [quote:3j7542uv]Penso che non esistano sottotitoli più fedeli, corretti e belli dei nostri...

 Sì, ma ne saranno quando li correggeremo.  :: [/quote:3j7542uv]  ::   What do you mean.  ::  .. ma *lo* saranno quando li correggeremo? 
Ma non li abbiamo già corretti?   ::   
Anche se, come ti ho scritto, tutto è perfettibile (~ все  могут совершенствоваться ??)...

----------


## Оля

> Anche se, come ti ho scritto, tutto è perfettibile (~ все  могут совершенствоваться ??)...

 _Всё можно усовершенствовать_. Ma in russo abbiamo una espressione: _Нет предела совершенству_.
I meant I still have some doubts about some lines... So maybe later, when I have time, I can re-watch them very very carefully... and finally, put on the Internet.  :: 
But it's not urgent, thank God!   ::

----------


## Vbar

> I meant I still have some doubts about some lines... So maybe later, when I have time, I can re-watch them very very carefully... and finally, put on the Internet.

 Naturalmente, sarò lieto di collaborare   ::

----------


## Оля

Vittorio!  
So...............    What  
did  
your colleague  
...say?   ::

----------


## Vbar

Оля,  
fra un paio d’ore 
(forse prima) 
ti manderò 
un bel 
report   
(PM)   ::

----------

